# Thermionic Deluxe



## bergera (Jul 2, 2019)

got this wrapped up last night. haven't gotten to play around it much, but I'm like it.


----------



## chongmagic (Jul 2, 2019)

Looks great, good job!


----------



## geekmacdaddy (Jul 3, 2019)

wow


----------



## giaco93 (Feb 24, 2020)

Hi, can you explain the wiring of the LEDs for the two channels? Thanks in advance!


----------



## falzhobel (Feb 24, 2020)

Hey ! I just finished one yesterday, such a big PCB... That's a lot of work.


----------



## Barry (Feb 24, 2020)

Good looking builds!


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Feb 24, 2020)

Both very nice!  I'm curious about the LEDs too.


----------

